# 1990's Parkpre 26" Catalyst mountain Bike, any info



## cmugler (Jun 26, 2013)

I local man has a Parkpre 26" Catalyst mountain Bike from the 90's that has been in his garage for a decade, seems to be in great shape, anyone know anything about these bikes? He said they where built for 9 years by someone who use to work for diamondback, tying to see if they where decent bikes, thanks


----------



## mazdaprotege4 (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought one at a garage sale a few years back for $10. I used it for pulling the kids around and it seemed pretty decent. Definatly would be a good addition to the thread "neon vintage bikes"


----------



## Ramman (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is a link to the history of Parkpre bikes:

PARKPRE MOUNTAIN BIKES - HISTORY

I have a 1993 Parkpre Compe Limited I am rebuilding. These are great bikes.


----------

